# Ecto-1



## spencer1984

Based on Polar Lights' kit, with a scratchbuilt roof rack (and accessories), glass from AMT's Ecto-1A, and a few other upgrades:





































All comments and criticisms are welcome. A more detailed write-up of what went into it and more photos are available here.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

You did a great job.
Russell


----------



## superduty455

Such a fun kit. I wish I would have picked these up when they were out. Never did though. Great work on yours. The accessories really add to the build.
Chris


----------



## CJTORINO

Your Ecto-1 is a really nice model.
The details are fantastic.
This is a pretty nice kit, but your model is 
a superb replica.


----------



## JGG1701

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## spencer1984

Thanks, guys!


----------



## 440moparfreak

very nice


----------



## miboy62

That looks great Awesome job.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

One of my favorite movie characture cars! Excellent build!


----------



## SJF

Very nice job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------

